# Estimating Software



## bob jones (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried estimationpro? I started using last week and love it. It has everything that i need to run my sale force. The best part is it's not web based and the CRM dominates anything out there.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

This new synchcronizatrion seems quite useful.

http://www.pitchengine.com/integrat...ssing-ecommerce-and-database-gateways/108698/



Ed



*Integration Technologies announces OEM partnership with estimationPRO, Inc.: integrating the “InterWeave QuickBooks Solution” with estimationPRO 3.0– now fully integrated with QuickBooks, Credit Card Processing, eCommerce and Database Gateway’s.*



12.10.2010– “InterWeave QuickBooks Solution” provides seamless integration with estimationPRO 3.0 and QuickBooks, Credit Card Processing, eCommerce and Database Gateway’s; and many others, in real-time or batch; as prioritized by you.

New York – December 09, 2010 – Integration Technologies, Inc. (IT), the market and technology leader in on-demand Solutions Integration, today announced the OEM partnership with dstimationPRO, Inc., provider of estimationPRO 3.0, the leading Roofing, Siding and Guttering Software for the construction marketplace. estimationPRO 3.0 provides tools like job site estimation, job tracker, commission reports, contract, purchase order, labor generation – and now with complete integration with QuickBooks and other applications. You now have a customized solution at your service, 24 hours a day - every day. With estimationPRO 3.0 you can literally run your business in the field.

“estimationPRO 3.0 is targeted to small and medium sized construction companies that require estimation and quoting capabilities in the field”, states John Lindsay, President of estimationPRO, Inc. “With 3.0 you'll service more clients and maintain a better profit margin than ever before with features like; simple calculators, customized company information, support for GeoEstimator imported data, professional contract generation and invoices and customizable materials list with pricing. Combined with QuickBooks integration our customers have a full service offering that’s right for them.” said Lindsay.

“Partnership with estimationPro offers this demographic services from the leading construction SMB provider. When combined with InterWeave Smart Solutions, this is a complete front and back office integrated solution for construction specialists.” said Bruce Magown, CEO, Integration Technologies.

“Regarding our Smart Solutions, you don’t need to be a technical resource, analyst or developer. We supply the Smart Solution, the servers, the solution specialist personnel, but most important; we supply the application knowledge at a process, data and technical level through years of working with them - in configurable form.” Said Bruce Magown, CEO of Integration Technologies, Inc. This is available today. There are a variety of InterWeave Smart Solutions available; from CRM, Financial, ERP, eCommerce, Billing, Telephony, Customer Service and more. Contact us at 203 274 5226, email [email protected] or go to www.interweave.biz for more information.

About Integration Technologies, Inc.

Integration Technologies is a pioneer in the development of Smart Solutions for uniting systems, legacy applications, databases, workflow's, and Web services, from within and across the enterprise as a service; and then extends those systems to connect with their suppliers and customers. As a leading Systems Integration solution, Integration Technologies InterWeave Smart Solutions offer a rapidly deployable and infinitely scalable Solutions for integration of business-to-business, business-to-consumer connectivity, business processes optimization and application integration. For more information, please visit http://www.interweave.biz.

About estimationPRO, Inc.

estimationPRO is a non-internet based working business model designed to help your widen your profit margin. Here at estimationPro we are not just selling roofing software, we are giving you the ability to effectively manage your business with your bottom line clearly in sight. Armed with the estimationPRO software and all of the available accessories, your mobile office is just a parking lot away. No matter the jobsite location, you can count on estimationPRO for all of your estimating needs. For more information, please visit http://www.estimationpro.com

For more information, please visit www.interweave.biz.

Contact:

Bruce Magown
Phone: 203-274-5226
Fax: 801-439-3476
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.interweave.biz

Wally Stine
Phone: 800-985-3738
Email: [email protected]
Web: http://www.estimationpro.com

# # #

InterWeave and InterWeave Smart Solutions are a registered trademark of Integration Technologies, estimationPRO and estimationPRO, Inc. are trademarks of estimationPRO, Inc. SugarCRM and the Sugar Exchange are trademarks of SugarCRM, Inc. Other names used may be trademarks of their respective owners.


----------

